# Spanging the Pigs..... Again.



## Shwillam (May 25, 2017)

Well here we are in Belfield, North Dakota. The last time we got some shit off the state was in Nevada where we got 2 $10 gas vouchers. Here however i sit in a completely free of charge motel room provided by the fine people of the belfield PD. We had to wait hours for them to finaly show up but when they did they kept the promise provided to us from some lovely locals we had free fooded. They also gave us 3 burgers. @Shwhiskey Gumimaci and @Dragononn are here also enjoying the roof. So next time youre on your way to Standing Rock, stop by and rest a spell.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 26, 2017)

dude hope y'all make it over to MA and NY.... I'll do yall right brother!!!! good luck in yer travels!!!


----------



## Shwillam (May 26, 2017)

Oh trust me we will. Were visiting boof today in Minneapolis on our way east to New York. Youre in NYC atm right @Hillbilly Castro ?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 26, 2017)

I'll be around that area, yeah. I got a housing situation in Mass though. NYC is really just the beginning of the northeast, gotta come check out MA/VT/and MAINE!!


----------



## Shwillam (May 26, 2017)

Were crossin into Minnesota as we type lol. Hope to see you soon man and have a good ol debate


----------

